

Ask HN: Startups improving business insurance? - michaelrkn

A few startups have come up to make getting health insurance and other benefits a much better process for businesses (e.g. Zenefits). Are there any startups improving the process for getting general business insurance?
======
BWStearns
That's essentially what Climate Corp was, but just focusing on weather and the
biggest client turned out to be ag. Not sure about other industries though.

------
Baliw
I'd be interested in knowing this as well.

